# Fries and Tot need assistance in guessing when they will kid  UPDATE !



## thasista (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi Everyone!

I just obtained Fries and Tot 6 days ago.  I knew they were pregnant and due any day.  They are pygmys and were bred to a nubian (accident).  I know the risks and dangers.  I just need help guessing when they will kid.  I am prepared to help them.  I have a vet on standby if necessary.  I am used to difficult deliveries of human babies as I am an OB.  I have a pretty sophisticated birthing kit.

Now for some pictures:

Fries is 1 year old and Tot's daughter












Tot is to the right:





















and Tot who is 3 years old:












Tot is a little more modest and didn't want me taking too many pictures of her vulva and udder.

They have both been acting a little weird, but they could also be getting used to me and getting into their routine.  They have been doing that lip thing, and fries has been a little more affectionate.  Tot is the same and only lets me rub her when she says it is ok.  

I have seen no mucous from their vulvas.  Any insight?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 2, 2012)

I will confirm that they are pregnant, my guess is in the next 2 to 4 weeks. 

The udder can change quit quickly, but has a little ways to go as far as plumping up. And bellies are a little high still, again that can change a quit a bit in just a couple days. 

Congrats on your purchase, they look really healthy.


----------



## thasista (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks for the info.  We just got a cold snap and it is brutal for us.  We'll just keep watching them!

Another question:  The girls were vaccinated in July.  Would there be any harm or benefit in vaccinating them now?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 2, 2012)

no harm, I would vaccinate them again. Alot of people vaccinate with CD&T 30days before kidding and some give a bo-se shot, that is a Rx, and is selenium and vitamin E injectable. 

I would offer your new goats some loose goat minerals. and have them on a couple cups of goat specific grain a day, if you aren't already doing this.

I have several due in 30 days, I figure it should be around 10 degrees by then and 3 feet of snow on the ground.  Even though in our area there is a small chance of no snow and nicer weather.


----------



## thasista (Jan 2, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> no harm, I would vaccinate them again. Alot of people vaccinate with CD&T 30days before kidding and some give a bo-se shot, that is a Rx, and is selenium and vitamin E injectable.
> 
> I would offer your new goats some loose goat minerals. and have them on a couple cups of goat specific grain a day, if you aren't already doing this.
> 
> I have several due in 30 days, I figure it should be around 10 degrees by then and 3 feet of snow on the ground.  Even though in our area there is a small chance of no snow and nicer weather.


I didn't have them on loose minerals but will by tomorrow.  They have a goat mineral block that they have been eating on.  Is that two cups of goat grain each or total?  I have been giving them about 1.5 c each twice a day, but don't want to overfeed for obvious reasons.  They also have free choice alfalfa 24/7.

I will vaccinate them and get bo-se tomorrow as well.  Thank you again!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 2, 2012)

thasista said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was estimating 2 cups each, but 1.5 cups each sounds fine,  we feed ours 3 cups each, but hey are a large breed. I would be careful, since they are bred to a larger breed. You can always nurse a weaker/smaller kid back to health, but it is alot harder to get a huge kid out of a small framed doe.


----------



## thasista (Jan 3, 2012)

Tot just had her kid. She keeps licking it and it can't get a teet. When should I intervene


----------



## SheepGirl (Jan 3, 2012)

When our lambs don't get up and nurse, we usually hold the ewe and stick the lamb where it's supposed to be. IMO, if the kid doesn't nurse in the next half hour, I would intervene, especially if it's cold.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 3, 2012)

thasista said:
			
		

> Tot just had her kid. She keeps licking it and it can't get a teet. When should I intervene


NOW .... Quick squeze the teat and get the plug out... it could be goopy or sticky ... then direct the kid to her. They need colostrum now !!!


----------



## thasista (Jan 3, 2012)

I had to wrestle tot to hold still. Baby got about 60 sec on each teet. She acted like she didn't want any more. Now eating again with tot standing up. Whew!


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 3, 2012)

pics please, I need my kid fix


----------



## neener92 (Jan 3, 2012)

pics, pics, pics....pleaseeeeee!!!!!!


----------



## thasista (Jan 3, 2012)

Ok, I just came up to get some warmth.  It is the coldest night we have had all winter.  Go figure.  I had just fed and checked on all the animals.  Tot had NO signs of labor except what I posted with my OP.  I have my baby monitor hooked up.  My husband is down with a horrible GI bug, daughter who is pregnant has a kidney stone and is incapacitated.  

I had just sat down and took a deep breath and Tot sounded "funny"  I can't explain it.  I have only had them a week, but I have spent alot of time sitting in their pen with them getting to know what's normal.  She sounded off so I grabbed all my clothes, my OB kit and ran down to their house.  As soon as I got in their the kid hit the straw.  She is absolutely beautiful!

















Sorry they are not great pics.  I was literally drying her off while trying to take pics with my iphone.  Thanks for your help.  She was laying just outside the heat barrel when I left her.  Momma laying right beside her.  I'll go check on her again in an hour. Unless I hear weirdness on the baby monitor.


----------



## thasista (Jan 3, 2012)

Ok, now that I have thawed out.  Anything else I should do for them?  I have a heat barrel, good clean straw.  Right now I have their door closed because its so cold, but their water is outside and I can't get it inside tonight.  I need to open their door so they can get to water but its 27 outside.  The kid ate until she wanted to quit right before I came in.  Other advice about these critters?  Now I have to wait for Fries to kid.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 3, 2012)

She is beautiful! congrats!


----------



## thasista (Jan 3, 2012)

Just went to check on the girls before I retire.
















She is so cute!  I just love her!  Gotta come up with a name.  Since momma is Tot, she may have to be Tater.  I'll sleep on it!  

I really thought Tot had more than one kid.  She is still quite large.  She is acting totally normal though.  I had to let her eat the placenta in order to get her still enough for baby to nurse without me restraining her.  Extra iron.


----------



## Missy (Jan 4, 2012)

Beautiful baby! It is 1/2 nubian? There goes part of my hopes....I bred my girls to a nubian buck hoping for big ears. You little girl looks like a full pygmy to me lol. Yay for baby girls in 2012!!! I am so jealous!


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 4, 2012)

Congratulations on the little one!  So sweet.

Wishing you all the best,

K


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 4, 2012)

Congratulations! Very cute!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 4, 2012)

That heat lamp barrel looks awfully cozy.


----------



## thasista (Jan 4, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> That heat lamp barrel looks awfully cozy.


I knew with the weather getting much colder I would have to do something.  I bought DH a jigsaw for christmas!  Smart me!  I go out and check on Tater every 3 hours or so.  She is always in the barrel.  I make sure she comes out, drinks, then she hangs out for a little bit with momma.  She heads back into the barrel.  We just actually put the barrel in the goat house the day before.  Whew that was close!  Goat Code.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 4, 2012)

thasista said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


could you give a how to on making the heat  lamp barrel, I looked for it but could not find it on here. 

I have 4 does due in FEB - MAR


----------



## Annamarierw (Jan 4, 2012)

what is the barrel thingy?? is it just a barrel with a light in it? of so what kind of light?


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 4, 2012)

Here is the link to my warming barrel instructions. I will have to put the pictures back in because I earased them.  I will try to get to it soon.
http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=7995&p=1

The babies are cute!!!


----------



## Annamarierw (Jan 4, 2012)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Here is the link to my warming barrel instructions. I will have to put the pictures back in because I earased them.  I will try to get to it soon.
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=7995&p=1
> 
> The babies are cute!!!


Thank you sooo much!! I'm gonna have hubby get started on one right away!


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 4, 2012)

Annamarierw said:
			
		

> jodief100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Jodie


----------



## thasista (Jan 4, 2012)

the light I used is a 250 w red bulb.  It works like a charm.  doeling is going in and out all on her own and momma is doing great!!  OMG she is soooo cute!

This is the one I copied.

http://www.vkvboers.com/Barrel.pdf


----------



## thasista (Jan 5, 2012)

Ok. Fries is now just kind of standing in the corner of the hut occasionally digging in the bedding. Her udder is very tight. How long now?  Her breathing is somewhat labored. Just like a woman in labor...


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 5, 2012)

thasista said:
			
		

> Ok. Fries is now just kind of standing in the corner of the hut occasionally digging in the bedding. Her udder is very tight. How long now?  Her breathing is somewhat labored. Just like a woman in labor...


sometime tonight.  Probably,


----------



## Annamarierw (Jan 5, 2012)

any time now  if she is digging she is nesting.... she will probably dig, go around in circles, lay down, get back up..... just like a woman in labor that cant get comfy....  get some popcorn and wait


----------



## thasista (Jan 5, 2012)

Ugh. She started screaming so I went down and sat with her for another 2 hours.  Now she is just laying upright staring off then dosing off. I have my monitor so I'm going to step away for a bit. In my experience a watched pot doesn't boil!


----------



## Missy (Jan 6, 2012)

Good luck! 

waits for updates and pictures.....


----------



## thasista (Jan 6, 2012)

Waiting for Fries to deliver is as frustrating as waiting for some of my patients!  No baby and this morning she got up and ate.  She is acting normal and no discharge from her vulva.


----------



## thasista (Jan 7, 2012)

Still waiting...Now I have acquired a new one.  Pippy, a Nigerian due any day!


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 7, 2012)

thasista said:
			
		

> Still waiting...Now I have acquired a new one.  Pippy, a Nigerian due any day!


pics please


----------



## thasista (Jan 10, 2012)

Ok, still nothing from Fries.

Pippy delivered twin doelings today.  I went out this morning at 0430 because she was making alot of noise and lo and behold we had discharge!  She was being very clingy.  I had to go to work so my husband had to play midwife.  She didn't need help though.  She delivered around 1030 this morning.  Buck was obviously Nubian.

Here is Annabelle






Here is Duchess





Here is Pippy and her daughters!





We've been lucky so far.  All Doelings!!!


----------



## fmizula (Jan 10, 2012)

awww wicked cute!! im soooo jealous i got another 4 months


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 11, 2012)

Your making this kidding thing seem easy.  Congratus!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jan 11, 2012)

Super cute!


----------



## thasista (Jan 25, 2012)

FINALLY!  Fries has birthed her kids.  Another set of twin doelings.  Now for all my goats that were due, I have had all girls!!  Yay me!  Meet Beatrice and Tater:







Beatrice is the agute and Tater is white






Tater testing the warming barrel about 30 minutes old


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 25, 2012)

They are beautiful! Congratulations on all doelings too!


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 25, 2012)

adorable


----------



## Missy (Jan 26, 2012)

Adorable Congrats on all the pink...I could be so lucky....


----------



## that's*satyrical (Jan 26, 2012)

Such pretty little girls! Congrats!!


----------

